# Forum Recon



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

Just purchased a new Forum Recon deck. All the reviews I've read about it have been pretty good. Anyone ride one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

yea man, i ride one. its a awesome board for the price. I have the wide (black and orange) 153 and it has worked awesome. it is a all mountain board so it is a good board for freeride and park, just make sure you detune the edges a litle bit if you plan on hitting rails (at least between the bindings for boardslides). I do plan on getting a better park board for next season (probably a rome), and this board is still a lower end price board, so you cant compare it to the grudge or edie wall pro model or anything, but it is definatly one of the highest, if not the highest in the class.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

im not sure but does anyone know if the youngbloods good im thinking about getting one


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

youngblood sucks


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

wut sucks about it


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

well this is my opinion. the top sheet broke apart easily. it feels like your riding a paice of lumber under you. the flex pattern is awful. turns like shit. super stiff for a park board, like unreasonably stiff. stiffer than my old never summer. and its got a slow base. also, there are less inserts then say on a rome board, so i could never get my exact stance dialed.


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lift-ie-steeze said:


> Just purchased a new Forum Recon deck. All the reviews I've read about it have been pretty good. Anyone ride one?


I ride one. '08. It's my first board/season and it's been good to me. Base art is rad too. I'm kinda out growing it though, I'm beginning to ride pretty hard and prefer something stiffer.


----------

